# Retro Fitness clubs



## jks9199 (Sep 27, 2010)

Anybody familiar with RetroFitness clubs?  One's opening up near me, and the rates are attractive -- but it's not open yet and the stuff they're stressing about the places kind of worries me.  I like a basic gym, ideally with some aerobics/group exercise rooms that I can sneak into on occasion...


----------



## Omar B (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, there's one near me and the prices do look attractive.  But I tend to stay away from gyms in NY, gay men turn the showers into mini-orgies.  You know it's bad when I who does not have a gym membership goes on a visit and walks in on it twice and they did a news story on similar incidences at the NYSC.

So yeah, gyms scare me.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 28, 2010)

That`s gotta be a coastal thing. I`ve been going to gyms in Ohio and Michigan for years and never even heard rumors of anything like that going on.


----------

